# ears stand after taping, but slowly fall



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

so my 5.5 month old has had her ears taped for about 2-3 weeks now and after every week, I take the tape off and check to see if theyre standing. Every time I take her tape off, the ears stand, but only for an hour or two and slowly fall down. Her ears are still really soft, but they do stand for a little after taping. They just really dont seem like theyre firming up at all and im guessing thats why they wont stand. 

It's really frustrating because I get my hopes up that theyre finally standing and Im always disspointed when they slowly flop down and im back to square one. 

Has this ever happened to anyone else? I'm getting worried thinking these ears will never stand. I tape, they stand, they flop after an hour. Are they ever going to just stand??


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

With our Spirit we had to do it for 3 weeks, 6 days taped 1 day off and repeated this for 3 weeks and the problem one is now standing


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Leave the tape on and stop checking to see if they stand.







Really, they probably WILL stand and look beautiful! For now, tape, then do as Chuck suggests-- leave them alone, taped, and don't un-tape them for a week. It is likely those ears will stand-- but you want to just leave them taped and alone.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

thats what i typically do... ill keep them taped and after about a week check if theyre up. 

right now, her left ear is up and her right ear is about half up, but thats how its been for a while. I'm just worried because theyre really soft. 

ill just have to retape them again tonight and hope for the best.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

You also need to keep in mind that at her age, she is probably still teething. There are a LOT of pups out there whose ears finally "act right" AFTER they are finished teething.


----------



## myallinall (Sep 1, 2008)

I am so glad to find this site! I have a 14 week old gsd and the breeder saw her yesterday. Her ears are both down (she had one forward and slighly up for a few days). He said if they are still down in a few weeks he would glue them because her ears are big. I have never heard of this! I thought the ears come up on their own or you were out of luck. To read this forum and see so many people glue or tape the ears is a comfort. I thought it was only done to cropped ears. Now I will have no problem letting him glue her ears. I have had a shepherd who had "heavy ears", and I hated to see her ears down. Any chance to prevent this is welcome. Thank you for all your information!

myallinall


----------

